# Gurthang and the Ring, anyone else notice a resemblance?



## Maeglin (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't know if anyone else has noticed this but...... the sword Gurthang and the Ring have several similarities. Both have a will of their own, both are evil, both hate there masters(except the original one) and want them dead. So it seems that both Eol and Sauron were on the same page, seemingly(I don't know if this is true) Eol poured some of himself into Gurthang, just as Sauron poured his power into the Ring. I know this is really far-fetched, but do you think maybe Sauron had heard about Eol and this sword and "borrowed" his idea, I know its probably just a coincidence, but its still a cool theory.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 22, 2002)

whether or not the ring can think or has a will of its own is constantly being debated. And the ring hated sauron? I admit there are some similarities but in different ways. I will need to consult a library edition of the sil to get some of those for you


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2002)

well I have seen it.the ring and Gurthang both have their own will and nobody can really possess them.They are a kind of perfect evil for me.Things that bring only death and that is their only aim.In my view one of the most interesting moments in The Sil is when Gurthang speaks to Turin,that is really scary.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't blame anyone for being scared, I'd be scared if a sword was talking to me too.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 23, 2002)

Haha, interesting theory Glor; far-fetched, I'm afraid, but cool.  
Ah, I also get the willies when Gurthang speaks to Túrin; but what adds to that effect is the language used. It's very old and almost poetic, epic, and that gives it a very ancient and frightening feel. "Aye, I will drink thy blood gladly." *shivers*


----------



## Aiwendil2 (Nov 23, 2002)

> Eol poured some of himself into Gurthang



I doubt that the spirit that spoke to Turin from Gurthang was Eol's. The words just don't seem to fit if you assume them to be Eol's; and why would Eol want to betray Turin? Why also would he have given the sword away to begin with if he had invested his power in it as Sauron did in the Ring? I think the power within Gurthang somehow belonged to the sword itself, not to its maker.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 23, 2002)

Ack! Shhh!!! I thought that I was the only one to notice stuffs like that! I was going to incorporate that idea into an upcoming RPG! The return of Eol! Just like Sauron, since part of Eol was in the sword, his spirit would slowly be able to take physical form again. Stop talking about this! It was supposed to be an original idea! oh well.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 24, 2002)

oops, sorry Yay


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 24, 2002)

Argh! Pay no attention to me. Maybe somebody smart will come along and mention something that I didn't think of.


----------



## pohuist (Nov 25, 2002)

I think there is a major difference -- Gurthang is not necessarily evil, after all, it killed Glaurung and even more importantly will kill Melkor.
The Ring, however, is altogether evil and whatever comes from it is evil except for one thing -- ultimate destruction of Sauron. So, I don't agree that they are epiphany of evil. However, there is a striking similarity b/w them in my opinion -- in their final fate they are both nemesis --Ring to Sauron and Gurthang to Melkor.


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, of course there are major differences. The Ring was made by the superly evilly corrupted dude Sauron, and that crazy sword was made by Eol, my favorite elf of all time. They both had a little bit of sentience, I'm guessing. Maybe I'm just crazy. oh well. Sauron definitely stole his idea for the Ring from Eol.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Haha, interesting theory Glor; far-fetched, I'm afraid, but cool.
> Ah, I also get the willies when Gurthang speaks to Túrin; but what adds to that effect is the language used. It's very old and almost poetic, epic, and that gives it a very ancient and frightening feel. "Aye, I will drink thy blood gladly." *shivers* *


I should have guessed that you would add something about the language or its style .
Just imagine yourself in front of Gurthang in the dark and it is talking to you.


----------



## Turin (May 26, 2003)

I think some elven smith should have reforged Gurthang.


----------



## Maeglin (May 27, 2003)

That would not be possible. Gurthang was lost (along with everything else in that area) when the Vala flooded the East of Middle-Earth. I don't remember the exact fate of it (its been a while since I last read the Sil), but I think it was buried with its last master (Turin [not Turambar]).


----------



## Turin (May 28, 2003)

Turin and Turumbar are the same person. They should have reforged it before it was buried.


----------



## Maeglin (May 28, 2003)

there both the same person? ohhh whatever, like I said its been a while since I read the Sil.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> Just imagine yourself in front of Gurthang in the dark and it is talking to you.


Ohooo! I would _love_ to have a chat with him... it...
I am so much fascinated by this character!

As for the similarities... well, did the Ring ever really _talk_ to its bearers?


----------

